# Honda HT 3813 Worth?



## JaneHonda (May 25, 2019)

Wanting to sell my Honda HT 3813. It has a dead battery. Jumped it and at first it wouldn't run but noticed the 20 amp fuse is disconnected. Took a tiny little piece of wire and connected it to test it out and it started and ran for a little. But it started leaking gas so it would only keep running if I kept it on choke. How much can I ask for it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Unfortunately the last HT 3813 was manufactured in 1989. That will put the sale value in the low few hundred dollar range, or not at all because not many people know just how well Honda made those units.

If you still have use for a mower of that size, my recommendation is to rethink selling and take it to an independent mower repair shop and get it fixed and have a mower that is better than anything you can find today for less than $5,000.


----------

